# Blame it on the golf balls for poor performance at the driving range!



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

A recent review: Are your balls to blame? 

When PGA Tour players show up to the range at a tour event, they’re typically provided an unlimited supply of the golf balls they use in competition. This allows tour players to use the driving range as a nearly equal testing ground for the golf course.

Most driving ranges don’t offer the same luxury.

Token-buying driving range customers are served with buckets of mystery. Since the range balls at your local nugget-smacking spot rarely come fresh out of $15 sleeves, their performance rarely matches that of your gamer golf ball.

Have a read (a graph is included):









Range vs. Premium golf balls: I hit both on a launch monitor to find out the differences


How much different are range balls compared to high-end golf balls used on tour? I hit both on a launch monitor to find out.




golf-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Mackinaw Fats (8 mo ago)

This backs up my personal experience. When i find water balls on the course i always toss them in the bag to hit at the range to compare notes to the range balls. The solid construction range balls dont carry as much and defiantly tend to balloon with the short irons.


----------

